

Enormous global embedded device botnet built - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/337270,enormous-global-embedded-device-botnet-built.aspx

======
noonespecial
So 420,000 "Swartz level" crimes? The US DOJ just vibrated briefly at a large,
imperceptible frequency and then evaporated in a puff of irony.

